# Wikipedia Bunds Archives



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

I was mailed this link by a friend this weekend and I have disappeared into thousands of German WWII photos- Some I've seen before and many I haven't.
Thought I'd pass this on

Category:Images from the German Federal Archive, year 1942 - Wikimedia Commons

Art


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG!!!! How cool. Thanks for posting the link, Art.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem, I started out in 1944 and every time I go to stop I keep finding yet another photo I've never seen before or something cool like a German soldier shooting a PIAT or...on and on and on...


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow thanks alot!!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm working through the 1944 section (Over 2,200 images!) and here's just a handful from the bottom of one page...

In the earlier pages I had no idea there were so many panther photos I had not seen yet...

Good Stuff,
Art


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy Moley! A big THANK YOU Art! A couple of us have been talking about the Bundesarchiv just recently, and how many hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of as yet unpublished WW2 photographs are held, many still not yet printed. We even mentioned how good it would be to find them on-line! Now here you've given the link!
Brilliant! Thanks again for one of the most important links for WW2 historians, students, modellers etc. ever to hit the P.C. screen!


----------



## bigZ (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

Anyone guess whats this is for. I will post the answer tommorrow.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

I know but I'll stay quiet and let some one else have a guess...


----------



## Erich (Jun 2, 2009)

for everyone's info the link was posted months ago, still a great source(s) of info and some very familiar photos used through-out many book s for a fat price I will let you know


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

Strange- I used many different titles in the search before posting, guess I mistyped or something. For every photo I've seen there's four or five I haven't.
But go ahead and delete it if you want or redirect to the old post.
Art


----------



## Erich (Jun 2, 2009)

why ?

note in 1944 all the Michael Wittmann and his Tiger I pics .......... as I said earlier quite familiar. in the 43-44 category some great not often seen LW Fallschirmtruppen pics in Italy. Sadly there are too many Jewish holocaust photos present. History reviled itself against the T.R. with the photographers literally framing themselves and the military with all the pics of these poor innocents ........


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry, I misunderstood your other post to mean this was a duplicate thread (I didn't want to fill up space with something that was already here)- Nevermind-that's what I get for trying to multitask. 
The Falschrim photos are great- and I'm surprised at the number of Panther shots I haven't seen before.
Art


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2009)

GREAT!!! There goes my free time......


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 2, 2009)

My guess for the pic in #7 would be a magnet or something similar used to detect/disarm/detonate any mines left by partisan groups?


Dangit...wish they had a "next" button!!! I'd be lost there for months....


----------



## bigZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Heres the answer:-


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> GREAT!!! There goes my free time......



Ain't that the truth!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

1. German soldier with a British Piat antitank launcher

2. German soldier with panzerfaust and Tank destruction Badge

3. Africa Korps Vet in France (21 PZ?)

4.Stalinggrad landser

5.GD soldier


----------



## Erich (Jun 4, 2009)

Cota # 2 is part of a training video

# 3 of the two gents has been reproduced in several books some years ago.....

like I said earlier now a person can put pic and photographer to the many fotos we have seen throughout many books over many eyars from the 1950's onward

great photos aren't they ?


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

1.Volkstrum member

2.) 2cm flak crew (Lower right corner) engaging Dakotas-one of which can be seen to the upper left at Arnhem

3.) one of the flak crewmen at Arnhem

4.)Waffen SS man with a British helmet netting over a crushers and what looks to be British pants

5.) tank Killer team


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> Cota # 2 is part of a training video
> 
> # 3 of the two gents has been reproduced in several books some years ago.....
> 
> ...



I'm guessing the Piat is feild testing as well. I've seen # 3 in books too but liked the DAK hat and wanted to share that.
What I also like about these archives is now being able to see the whole series of photos connected to the one or two that we have seen over and over in books-it gives a better feel and more life around the shots we have seen.
For me a special thing is being as I had to sell off my entire book collection I worked on my whole life to amass in 2003( due to poor health /job/ have to keep a roof over my head reasons) there is also the joy of seeing long forgotten images I have not seen in years from books that with today's prices I'll never ever own again...
Great stuff it is.
Art


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 4, 2009)

Cota1992 said:


> I'm guessing the Piat is feild testing as well. I've seen # 3 in books too but liked the DAK hat and wanted to share that.
> *What I also like about these archives is now being able to see the whole series of photos connected to the one or two that we have seen over and over in books-it gives a better feel and more life around the shots we have seen.*
> For me a special thing is being as I had to sell off my entire book collection I worked on my whole life to amass in 2003( due to poor health /job/ have to keep a roof over my head reasons) there is also the joy of seeing long forgotten images I have not seen in years from books that with today's prices I'll never ever own again...
> Great stuff it is.
> Art



Amen to that!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, great link!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2009)

Great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 14, 2009)

A sort of WWII version of Shermans neckties......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2009)

Pic #3 kinda looks like Arte Johnson from _Laugh-In_


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

These are the ones I thought were great. Amazing pics!

and anybody who wants to deny the holocaust should spend 5 hours looking at some of those pics.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 15, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Pic #3 kinda looks like Arte Johnson from _Laugh-In_



I didn't notice the resemblence initially.


Wheelsup


----------



## Soren (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it just me or did anyone else notice that Rommel is in one of the pictures posted here. In a FJ uniform. Right? Atleast it looks frightningly a lot like him.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

Dammit. Which one??????


----------



## Soren (Jun 15, 2009)

This one:





Gotta admit that it looks a lot like him right ? But looking at the ears I've got some doubt as to wether it really is him, but then again the helmet straps could affect that. Dunno.


----------



## Soren (Jun 15, 2009)

The Ritterkreuz is there as-well... only problem is that the ears seem different compared to other photos, so it probably isn't him afterall. Looks a lot like him though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

That's tough. If it's not him , it could be a relative.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 15, 2009)

This car looks like a mid 30s Cadillac or Buick. Anybody an expert on hood ornaments?


----------



## Soren (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, it's a Cadillac, a 1937's model according to this chart:


----------



## davparlr (Jun 16, 2009)

Soren said:


> Yup, it's a Cadillac, a 1937's model according to this chart:



Great chart. I looked rather briefly on the internet and couldn't find anything. That was a time when American cars meant something, before incompetent mangers and greedy union workers. We have a great museum here in the LA area called the Nethercutt museum that has a lot of classic auto items, in addition to cars. They probably have this item. By the way, it is free and very impressive. Great thanks to all the women who buy Merle Norman cosmetics.

The Nethercutt Collection


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like they removed the link and pages.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Looks like they removed the link and pages.



I wonder why ?
(I couldn't find the pages either.)


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 17, 2009)

Just enter for example "Bundesarchiv Deutschland" (minus the "") in the search field.
I tried "Bundesarchiv Deutschland 1941 Luftwaffe".


----------

